# 45% lock bit



## Philip Clary (Sep 29, 2010)

I just purchased a 45% lock router bit and it is a real pain to set up. Does anyone know of an easy set up for this bit. I hope so, I went through alot of scrap wood in order to get two corners to match.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Phil:



Philip Clary said:


> I just purchased a 45% lock router bit and it is a real pain to set up. Does anyone know of an easy set up for this bit. I hope so, I went through alot of scrap wood in order to get two corners to match.


Lost any hair yet? I lost a few handfuls the first time I tried one of these.

This instruction sheet from MLCS MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM26-29lockmtr0911.pdf

is one of the best instruction sets I could find. However, a valid point of reference would be the LeeValley instruction sheet. The scrap pieces noted in the MLCS sheet is absolutely vital. Follow the instructions carefully and don't skip a step.

Lee Valley Tools - 45° Lock Miter Bits

If you come across any others that prove useful, please list them here for me to pick up.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Philip Clary said:


> I just purchased a 45% lock router bit and it is a real pain to set up. Does anyone know of an easy set up for this bit. I hope so, I went through alot of scrap wood in order to get two corners to match.


It is a pain. Once set, you should run a piece through for setting it up the next time (one end on the table, the other on the fence - mark them). You will need a setup piece for each material thickness you work with.

Here is a really good procedure with pictures: Lock Miter Bit Setup


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Robert is dead on " each material thickness you work with" here's jig that makes the job easy..

Ezset For Freud Bits-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
Sommerfelds Easy Set Up Jig-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

" How many times have you been frustrated trying to set your lockmiter bit to the correct cutting height? How many test cuts would you have to make? How much wasted time and material would you have?

# Now, with the new Easy Set you can position your router bit perfectly the first time. The Easy Set is made of a special compressed plastic that will not distort and comes with the capability to set the exact height for eight different router bits. Four of those bits are the hardest ones to set up:45* Lockmiter
# 22 1/2* Lock Miter
# Drawer Lock
# Glue Joint . The other four are our most popular bits:
# Groove Cutter in our Tongue and Groove Cabinetmaking Set
# Glass Panel Cope Cutter
# Raised Panel Cope Cutter
# Baby Lock Miter.

Easy Set adjusts to any material thickness from 23/32" to 1 3/16".
Jig is adjusted by rotating the center dial clockwise; jig clicks at posi-stops every 1/128". (Note: know the exact thickness of your wood for perfect results.)
Dial the Easy Set to the exact thickness of your stock. Use the jig to set the height of your bit, cut your joint - it's that easy.
Takes the trial and error guesswork out of router bit set-up. "

=========


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Still need to set the fence, even with the "easy" jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

Right on but by using a strait ruler it's easy as using the EZ jig. 

=========== 



RJM60 said:


> Still need to set the fence, even with the "easy" jig.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Phil.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Phil and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

